# Intraoperative Consult - need help



## MBA2 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi... can anyone please advise on what E/M code to use for an Intraoperative consultation -
our surgeon was called in for a consult while a surgery was being performed by another doctor. Not sure if we should be using the inpatient consult code. Please advise.

Thanks,
LA


----------



## Naveen Rachagolla (Oct 25, 2012)

If the patient is Medicare patient then bill as inpatient hospital visit from 99221 - 99223 for more clarity on consultation visit the provided link

http://http://emuniversity.com/Consultalgo.pdf


----------



## MBA2 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks for the advise... I really appreciate it.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 15, 2012)

*Elements will probably be missing*

Most likely with an intraoperative consult you will not have all the elements needed to code a consultation or initial hospital visit.   I use 99499 - Unlisted E/M Code and call it an Intraoperative Consultation.  I usually use a fee based on one of the lower level of inpatient consultations, depending on how much work is reflected in the documentation.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (May 21, 2015)

FTessaBartels, are you still practicing this?


----------

